

Free Logo Friday's - wadehammes
http://free-logo.wadehammes.com/

======
timmorgan
Awesome! I so want to apply for this, but cannot get the entry form to work.
It says I didn't fill out all the required fields (but I did).

~~~
anthonyb
Your winners page is broken for me -- Chrome Ubuntu Linux, but looks ok in
Firefox.

~~~
wadehammes
Weird you are right! I didn't notice it because it has been working for me,
but just checked it in IE...whoops...I think there needs to be a clear in
there somewhere. Ill go look.

~~~
wadehammes
fixed.

------
joshsharp
Plurals don't require apostrophes. It's just "Fridays".

~~~
wadehammes
I am not seeing where I used it, can you point it out?

~~~
joshsharp
Title of your HN submission :)

~~~
wadehammes
haha whoops, that's late night submitting for ya!!

------
lovskogen
This is not awsome, he's whoring himself out for Facebook and Twitter
followers — and while doing it he's undermining design professionalism.

~~~
wadehammes
Not really, I am also bringing on Guest Designers to do weeks as well. Say you
are an up and coming designer, what better way to get your name out than doing
something that costs the end user nothing, and if they like it, its free
publicity! This isn't about me...I am not a professional designer, I just had
an idea, and want to help people out! Sorry you feel this way!

